
Product Planning, OKRs, & Harry Potter - sstone2838
https://medium.com/semi-random-thoughts/product-planning-okrs-harry-potter-50bb2637321d
======
sstone2838
A framework for better product planning cycles, illustrating good (and bad)
OKRs in the Harry Potter universe

